# Seiko Kinetic Divers Ska369P1 Strap Change.



## Jammo (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a SKA369P1 and would like to fit a good quality rubber strap to it (any recommendations?) but am unsure how the original steel strap is removed. My eyes are not what they used to be, but the strap looks like the pins are allan keys?????? How are the pins removed?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards

Jammo.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If I remember correctly, this watch is fitted with normal spring pins. The allen key effect is just that - I think!!!

Edited with pic:-

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=SKA369P1&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=837&tbm=isch&tbnid=3WCbOl0aSNdSlM:&imgrefurl=http://forum.chronograph.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl%3Faction%3Dprint%3Bnum%3D1187016467&docid=TgzgHpOiN2AL0M&imgurl=http://www.chronograph.com/store/catalog/products/SKA367P1-side.jpg&w=900&h=516&ei=afpHT731Dams0QWXp7SKDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=942&vpy=401&dur=1610&hovh=170&hovw=297&tx=212&ty=96&sig=107789836938891927273&page=2&tbnh=110&tbnw=192&start=29&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:29

Mike


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep as Mike says they are ordinary heavy duty spring bars all you need is a thin rod as the watch has drilled lugs i.e. just poke a thin rod in the side hole of one of the lugs press down on the end of the spring bar with a slight side pressure on the strap and out they will come  nothing could be easier.

Mine came with the original Seiko rubber strap so it should be easy enough to pick up a Seiko one for it. Heres a pic of mine!



















Great watch by the way and one of my favorites for wearing daily.


----------



## Jammo (Dec 21, 2010)

Many thanks - can see it now. I looked under the strap for 'traditional' pins but couldn't see them.

Excellent, again Thanks 

The black one looks cracking, mine's blue with the quarter red bezel.

Regards

Jammo.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

i too would like to say thanks for that info.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the same watch with the pepsi dial. Gonna leave it on the steel bracelet and persuade my wife to buy me the black faced one on the rubber Strap. Its going to take some persuading mind you! There are really nice watches, although heavy you soon get used to the weight. Paul.


----------



## Jammo (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, I was lucky to pick up a Seiko rubber strap yesterday and now I have mastered the art of removing the pins I have swaped the straps several times. Both work well but I am undecided,,,,,,,,, I like Basher's idea though - keep the steel strap on the blue/pepsi faced and get the black faced on the rubber,,,,, Simples.

Best start saving now, but the black faced does look better on the (black) rubber strap than the blue/pepsi faced one. I was supprised how comfortable the rubber strap is, very comfortable.

Again, thanks for the pins info, tis my new hobby,,,,, changing pins. :lol:

Regards

Jammo.


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Jammo said:


> Again, thanks for the pins info, tis my new hobby,,,,, changing pins. :lol:
> 
> Jammo.


I'm old enough to remember changing pins on nappies! Poor little so & so .. Was worried I was going to stick them thru him at any moment lol. These pins probably smell better too!


----------

